# Teardown: Canon EOS 5D Mark IV



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 9, 2016)

```
LensRentals.com didn’t take long doing a teardown of the brand new Canon EOS 5D Mark IV. It looks like the new body shows some build quality improvements and should provide reliable performance in tough environments.</p>
<p><strong>From LensRentals.com</strong></p>
<blockquote><p>Construction is at least as robust as the recent 5 series releases and better than the Canon 5DIII, which is as it should be. There’s a little more complexity with cables running hither and yon more than in previous Canon cameras, but that isn’t going to affect operations at all. It may make repairs a bit more difficult. And I’m, as I always am, disappointed to see HDMI and USB ports soldered onto the main PCB. They get torn off a fair amount on every camera that’s made this way (which is most cameras that aren’t dedicated for video). On the other hand, the main PCB replacement may not be much more expensive than a sub-board replacement. <a href="https://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2016/09/lensrentals-canon-5d-mk-iv-teardown/">Read the full article</a></p></blockquote>
<p><a href="http://www.lensrentals.com/rent/canon/cameras/canon-5d-mark-iv">Rent the EOS 5D Mark IV at LensRentals.com</a></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## rfdesigner (Sep 9, 2016)

holy moley that was quick!..  

did it have ANY shutter actuations?


----------



## Ozarker (Sep 9, 2016)

The folks at lens rentals sure do a lot of work they don't have to do for the rest of us so that we can see what goes in to making these products. hats off to them. This is smart business on their part and is above and beyond what could ever be expected from a business of this type. Thank you lens rentals.


----------



## ahsanford (Sep 9, 2016)

It's not there.

No tiny DIP switch entitled "Unlock spot metering at any AF point".

#sadness

- A


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 9, 2016)

ahsanford said:


> It's not there.
> 
> No tiny DIP switch entitled "Unlock spot metering at any AF point".
> 
> ...



That is Canon protecting most users from themselves. My understanding of many peoples understanding of AF linked spot metering is that it would enable them to take perfectly exposed images without extensive user input on EV compensation, and that simply isn't true. Yet scene averaging, especially when linked to intelligent algorithms with subject position information, is remarkably good at getting subject exposure close enough in even surprisingly tough exposure situations.


----------



## ahsanford (Sep 9, 2016)

privatebydesign said:


> That is Canon protecting most users from themselves. My understanding of many peoples understanding of AF linked spot metering is that it would enable them to take perfectly exposed images without extensive user input on EV compensation, and that simply isn't true. Yet scene averaging, especially when linked to intelligent algorithms with subject position information, is remarkably good at getting subject exposure close enough in even surprisingly tough exposure situations.



And as I've said many times before, I'd like more metering options than what non-1D cameras offer. I honestly think I'll net more keepers in tough/changing lighting scenes when I only get one chance to nail it. 

You very well may be right that it won't do me that much good. (I should just rent a 1DX and see how it fares in the manner in which I shoot.) But this remains one of the great instances of feature nerfing by Canon. As stated many times before, spot metering at any AF point is an entry-level Nikon SLR feature.

But my silly joke has taken us OT. Apologies. Back to the teardown!

- A


----------



## ahsanford (Sep 9, 2016)

Interesting: no commentary about the wifi/GPS and the new (presumably not metal) top cap of the camera.

I would have thought that would warrant a sentence or two.

- A


----------



## tr573 (Sep 9, 2016)

ahsanford said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > That is Canon protecting most users from themselves. My understanding of many peoples understanding of AF linked spot metering is that it would enable them to take perfectly exposed images without extensive user input on EV compensation, and that simply isn't true. Yet scene averaging, especially when linked to intelligent algorithms with subject position information, is remarkably good at getting subject exposure close enough in even surprisingly tough exposure situations.
> ...



And Nikon leaves AF-ON buttons off of camera price points that Canon includes them on. This isn't a game that only Canon plays to differentiate.

An easier experiment for you would be to just use the spotmeter you have now and try to see how it helps you at the center point, and disregard composition for these experiments. Unless you know how many stops above or below neutral gray what you're pointing it at is , at a glance, it's likely not going to help you much.


----------



## rolandas (Sep 9, 2016)

Will it blend? ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## davidhfe (Sep 9, 2016)

Has anyone taken a stab at identifying the chips on the PCB?


----------



## IglooEater (Sep 9, 2016)

privatebydesign said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > It's not there.
> ...



Have a lot of respect for your posts normally, private, but that's just silly. Wouldn't canon be "protecting" the user a lot more if they just provided a green box mode? It's a high end tool, and everyone knows that one needs to learn to use a camera to get specific results. Besides, this isn't a rebel or an SL1 for goodness sake.. If you know how to turn on af-linked spit metering and know what it means will know how to do ev compensatiom


----------



## Chaitanya (Sep 9, 2016)

Plastic gears for mirror assembly not a good sign.


----------



## zim (Sep 9, 2016)

IglooEater said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > ahsanford said:
> ...



He was just having a wee joke, chill! 'DIP switch' ;D


----------



## 3kramd5 (Sep 9, 2016)

Chaitanya said:


> Plastic gears for mirror assembly not a good sign.



Not a good sign for what?

The plastic gears in my 5D3 never caused any problem. The 1Dx uses plastic gears, I haven't read of it causing any problems.


----------



## arthurbikemad (Sep 9, 2016)

ahsanford said:


> It's not there.
> 
> No tiny DIP switch entitled "Unlock spot metering at any AF point".
> 
> ...



lol, it's there did you not see it, next to increased DR, oh and then the extra FPS


----------



## IglooEater (Sep 9, 2016)

zim said:


> IglooEater said:
> 
> 
> > privatebydesign said:
> ...



Oops yea... Thanks! Sorry Private- I'm too used to the normal attitude around here . Foot squarely in mouth.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Sep 9, 2016)

zim said:


> IglooEater said:
> 
> 
> > privatebydesign said:
> ...



I don't read it as joking.


----------



## Sporgon (Sep 9, 2016)

3kramd5 said:


> zim said:
> 
> 
> > IglooEater said:
> ...



When I read hear how so many people think spot metering is a panacea to correct exposure I can see that private is only half joking. The reason we used to use spot meters was specifically not to take just one spot reading ! The sensors response to exposure (and films) is based on incident light, that is the light falling on the subject, not what's being reflected from it. Of course a camera cannot measure incident light ( or at least it can't as well as setting exposure at the same time), it has to work from reflected light. So the colour and tone of the subject is going to have a big influence on the meter reading, and where it falls on the response of the sensor (or film). So by using a spot meter on what you are focusing on it would be very easy to totally screw up where everything else sits on the sensor response, unnecessarily losing highlights or blocking out shadows. So whereas it would be guaranteed to correct the exposure of what you were focusing on, the rest could very well go the way of the dodo. Jpegs could be even more of a disaster. So to get it right you'd often as not have to set appropriate EC, as private says. In other words, only use it if you really understand the exposure implications, and it's clear from the comments on CR that many are not.


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 10, 2016)

As usual Sporgon gets me, maybe it is because we are both Brits!

Yes I was half joking, and as tr573 says not only do Nikon miss off specs Canon users take for granted it is easy to test how limited AF linked spot metering is by just ignoring your framing and practicing with the center AF point. I would take AF-On over AF linked spot metering any day.

But I was also having a gentle dig as ahsford who I have discussed AF linked spot metering with before. His idea for his use is in fast changing light situation _"If I had spot metering at any AF point, it would be: move AF point to subject --> press shutter. That's easy peasy."_* is so far off the mark as to how to get good exposures with the feature I like to rib him gently on some of the many occasions he brings the subject up.

My illustrative post is here http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=30479.msg613257#msg613257 


* http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=30479.msg613633#msg613633


----------



## tr573 (Sep 10, 2016)

privatebydesign said:


> move AF point to subject --> press shutter. That's easy peasy.



Move AF point to subject -> take meter reading -> intuit how far up or down from medium gray a combination of hazel iris, black pupil, white eye, auburn eyebrow and light olive skin is -> adjust EC -> press shutter


----------



## YuengLinger (Sep 10, 2016)

I never imagined it would look so much like the nastier bits of a Maine lobster inside there.

THANK YOU for the tear down.


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 10, 2016)

tr573 said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > move AF point to subject --> press shutter. That's easy peasy.
> ...



Yes, exactly my point, which is why I quoted ashford and linked to that quote of his, they are not my words!


----------



## tr573 (Sep 10, 2016)

privatebydesign said:


> tr573 said:
> 
> 
> > privatebydesign said:
> ...



Oh I know it wasn't you saying it.


----------



## David in NC (Sep 10, 2016)

Anybody else struck by the humor in that the body cap is still on? 

I mean...with the camera cut in half we still need to keep dust off the sensor. ;D


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 10, 2016)

Going back to my old Canon F1 days I would aim at a few locations and mentally determine how the readings should contribute to my choice of bulls-eye on, above or below. I presume now on manual I'd be doing the same using the center spot focus area. Why wouldn't it be handy to be able to do that using the spot that you're using for focusing instead of having to relate back to the center of the frame? 

Don't be harsh, I'm just a beginner! 

Jack


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 10, 2016)

tr573 said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > tr573 said:
> ...



Another interesting test you can do to see how AF linked spot metering would have worked. 

Reduce your image down to 3,000 x 2,000 px turn it B&W then make a 435 pixel diameter circle over your point of focus, apply a heavy gaussian blur to that circle and then put your info dropper in it. The value should be close to 101,101,101, (12.5%) not 119,119,119, camera meters meter for around 12.7% not 18% (18% is mid tone).

435 pixel diameter gives you a 2.5% metering circle, 276 gives you a 1% metering spot. Oh, and there isn't a camera with AF point linked spot metering made that actually indicates where that spot covers once you move if off center.


----------



## candc (Sep 10, 2016)

Lots of air/empty space in the camera. They could have made it smaller. Choose to keep same form factor instead.

Wish they would have downsized a bit. I really like the size of the 6d, I think its just right.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 10, 2016)

candc said:


> Lots of air/empty space in the camera. They could have made it smaller. Choose to keep same form factor instead.
> 
> Wish they would have downsized a bit. I really like the size of the 6d, I think its just right.



Funny, after shooting with the 1D4 for a couple months I concluded my 6D is too small (with a 300 2.8 lens of course).

Jack


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 10, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> Going back to my old Canon F1 days I would aim at a few locations and mentally determine how the readings should contribute to my choice of bulls-eye on, above or below. I presume now on manual I'd be doing the same using the center spot focus area. Why wouldn't it be handy to be able to do that using the spot that you're using for focusing instead of having to relate back to the center of the frame?
> 
> Don't be harsh, I'm just a beginner!
> 
> Jack



Jack, 

I think the main point is that spot metering is not practical to be used in auto modes, my post in the other thread illustrates that. If it isn't practical to use in auto modes (99.9% of the time) then it is a take your time to get it right kind of tool, in that case the limitation to center point only doesn't seem like that much of a limitation. As you say the real strength and traditional use of spot metering has been to take multiple readings across the scene to make sure you get the tonality where you want it and digital cameras not only show you where this individual readings are they also give you an average, well the 1 series cameras do.


----------



## candc (Sep 10, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> candc said:
> 
> 
> > Lots of air/empty space in the camera. They could have made it smaller. Choose to keep same form factor instead.
> ...



You get used to them all I guess. Lots of 5d, 7d users used to that size. Whenever I use the a7rii for a while the 7dii seems like a shoebox.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 10, 2016)

privatebydesign said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > Going back to my old Canon F1 days I would aim at a few locations and mentally determine how the readings should contribute to my choice of bulls-eye on, above or below. I presume now on manual I'd be doing the same using the center spot focus area. Why wouldn't it be handy to be able to do that using the spot that you're using for focusing instead of having to relate back to the center of the frame?
> ...



I've downgraded my desire for that but the lighted AF point is still something I'd sure like and it's not on the 5D4, or so they say. I'm still not clear exactly how the red 5D4 AF point works. Someone have the camera now and can explain?

Jack


----------



## tr573 (Sep 10, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > Jack Douglas said:
> ...



I assume it works the same way as the 5ds/7d2 , and if so that means the af points are black, but a red light shines over them also (in the dark, or always if you turn it on). It's a different look from the old red eos points


----------



## AvTvM (Sep 10, 2016)

CanonFanBoy said:


> The folks at lens rentals sure do a lot of work they don't have to do for the rest of us so that we can see what goes in to making these products. hats off to them. This is smart business on their part and is above and beyond what could ever be expected from a business of this type. Thank you lens rentals.



+100

for once I totally agree with you!


----------



## GuyF (Sep 10, 2016)

David in NC said:


> Anybody else struck by the humor in that the body cap is still on?
> 
> I mean...with the camera cut in half we still need to keep dust off the sensor. ;D



Nah, he's put the body cap on 'cause he's kept all the little screws safe by tossing them in there. Sticking the body cap on means he won't lose any. 

Welcome to CR. Fasten your seatbelt and ensure your seat in an upright position. Keep your hands inside the ride at all times and remember not to feed any trolls.


----------



## rfdesigner (Sep 10, 2016)

I had a go at identifying those chips.. I only managed two but I think they're relatively interesting.

panasonic svbc04: 4GB SD memory Speed Class 2 (Not UHS Speed Class Compliant)

Canon DH4-2665 The Canon DH4-2665 is an image processor found in the Canon XC10 (Digic DV5).

Anyone familiar with the XC10?


----------



## StudentOfLight (Sep 10, 2016)

Looking at the teardown, I have a strong suspicion that there will be a EOS 5D-C coming next year.


----------



## FramerMCB (Sep 12, 2016)

Chaitanya said:


> Plastic gears for mirror assembly not a good sign.



my best guess is that this was done for weight as well as, and probably mostly, to reduce mirror movement vibrations...


----------



## 3kramd5 (Sep 12, 2016)

FramerMCB said:


> Chaitanya said:
> 
> 
> > Plastic gears for mirror assembly not a good sign.
> ...



I don't think it's for weight as much as for inertia. The smaller gears, including the worm gear, are metallic in other models.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Sep 12, 2016)

3kramd5 said:


> FramerMCB said:
> 
> 
> > Chaitanya said:
> ...



Plastic sounds bad, nylon (or whatever) sounds better and in fact may have better wear characteristics and of course less inertia as mentioned.

Jack


----------



## 3kramd5 (Sep 13, 2016)

Jack Douglas said:


> 3kramd5 said:
> 
> 
> > FramerMCB said:
> ...



Nylon sounds good, or polyamide, but not plastic.
Carbon fiber sounds good, but not carbon fiber reinforced plastic.

I often wonder where "plastic" got such a stigma


----------



## AvTvM (Sep 14, 2016)

3kramd5 said:


> Nylon sounds good, or polyamide, but not plastic.
> Carbon fiber sounds good, but not carbon fiber reinforced plastic.
> 
> I often wonder where "plastic" got such a stigma



maybe from all those global corporations that decvastated our planet for many decades with disgusting, disfunctional, butt-ugly, precious natural respurce-wasting, never rotting, often poisonous, sickening and cancer-causing f*cking "plastic" ... like that infamous PVC ... which still is not banned everywhere?

if anything has fully deserved a bay name then it is "pöastics" and "nuclear".


----------

